# beetight vs hivetracks



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Neither.I might venture a guess that most beekeepers, who keep records, just use a notebook and pencil or write it on hive tops.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been using Hivetracks for a while, but I wanted to try Beetight as Hivetracks still doesn't have a mobile app and it gets buggy on mobile devices (I try to enter inspection info on my iPad and the scripts go all wonky). I haven't used Beetight long enough to make a good comparison, but from a design standpoint, I think Beetight is prettier and easier to use.


----------



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

Hivetracks is what I currently use. I have less than 100 hives and work a full time job. So in the yards, I put notes on paper, and later that day I update the information on the computer (web). The iPad application is not a high priority for me, so it wasn't a "deal breaker" between the two. The biggest thing hivetracks does not have, and beetight does have...is a To Do list option for the hive/beeyard for your next visit so you don't miss anything. Even though Hivetracks is free....I do donate to the website so they can continue to do the good work they do, and with that in mind it is only $15 a year to have Beetight, so it is a wash regarding the software expense. Beetight is located in England....and Hivetracks is American....your call. Just my rambling thoughts. Enjoy


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

We have a mobile app now... check it out with your smart phone (any smart phone)
http://www.hivetracks.com/mobile


----------



## Michael_C (May 22, 2012)

I use HiveTracks online. It is a simple way of keeping detailed records. I have tried hivetracks mobile. Hive tracks now has a to-do list also. Thanks Mark for a great way to keep records!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

gone2seed said:


> Neither.I might venture a guess that most beekeepers, who keep records, just use a notebook and pencil or write it on hive tops.



Pencil, notebook and placing that rock on the lid in that certain position that "tells" you "what's up."


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

My issue with both is bulk updating when I move hives. I want to be able to show the hives have moved from Raspberries to Lavender etc. Want to bulk update I treated all of them etc. I would like some more customizable screens to put in info. Some stuff is important and others is not. I have 200 hives and entering in one by one is slow and takes time. I print out sheets and then add it later. Don't like their inspection sheets I have my own. A customizable one would be nice.


----------



## G'ville beek (Jul 2, 2012)

Well i decided to get an app that will remind each time I inspect, alter, or what ever I need to remember, that app will notify the record keeping app, to remind me to make notes. Then again I will forget to get the apps.
Bottom line, one needs to develop a solid record system,or method that is easily accessible that becomes part of the maintenance of each hive. Not only will it help You, but good record keeping can, does and has solved a many problems, and mostly before they become a disaster. 
The digital age has been embraced and to some the holy grail, but that good ol hard copy is a must. Record it online and one better print it, add it to your logs, back it up. You will lose your digital record at some point, some are better prepared and function quite productively using digital media, some are less inclined to integrate it into their lives. I find that both worlds work for me. I have to document most everything in order to have the ability to make sound decision based on past events, being at an out yard one can connect, record and review notes, confirm, then sit and watch the bees for a bit.
I try and keep decent records via pen and paper, but I checked out Hive Tracks and I think I will create an account and give that one a whirl. One just never knows


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

I use Hive Tracks and dont have no problems. Need to try their mobile app again could not seem to get to work the one time I tried it. But only have a few hive so it easy to rember the info tell I can enter it on a computer later. (Also my computers at work will allow me access to hive tracks but will not let me get to beetight site. Dont tell anyone.)


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

My Droid Razor will not install it. I have a account and saw the QR code one time but now its gone.


mhenson said:


> We have a mobile app now... check it out with your smart phone (any smart phone)
> http://www.hivetracks.com/mobile


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

Make sure your Razor accepts cookies and allows JavaScript. Also, there is a great new browser for Android called *Dolphin*, I highy recommend it not just for Hive Tracks, its simply a better browser.


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

Hive Tracks now has mobile app


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I use Hive Tracks, one hive so far, and had issues with my Android tablet & phone. However their Beta mobile version (all are browser implementations) works without a hitch and am very pleased. It is free but I have donated $$ to support them.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I use Beetight. 

Overall it's a good program, could be better.

- Everything is done on line, so internet speed slows it down
- The mobile application is nice, but it loses it's convienience if it's hot outside your sweating hard or if it super bright outside and you have a hard time seeing your screen through a veil. Also, I don't think the mobile application would be handy at all if you wear gloves.
- Wish the task function worked when you are recording an inspection. Having to go to a seperate level in the program adds a couple of minutes to record a task. 
- Program still has a few minor bugs and I don't think it's creator is actively working to resolve them or on making any more improvements.

Beetights best features are the reports it generates and the fact that it will down load all your data to an Excel Spreadsheet format (which I use for a backup)

I will be checking out Hive Tracks this winter, I like the fact that it's still being supported well.

Don


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I will look at Beetight also. Both have the same issue with touch sensitive screens if you have gloves on or sticky fingers while in the hive. $15 a year is not bad and I like the label print capability. Will look into it tonight.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

I will try enabling cookies. I already have Dolphin as you suggested. It is a better browser.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

guyross said:


> I will try enabling cookies. I already have Dolphin as you suggested. It is a better browser.


That is my default Android browser too. There are some neat tricks setting up folders. I did like the Firefox sync. between devices for my bookmarks but Dolphin is faster.


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

I just got on hive tracks site I don't see a app to down load just the web based interface which makes it mobil if your in a service area but not the convenience of a app that can sycn up when in service area...


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

There is no download per say. Paste the below link in your browser, everything is done through a browser.

https://www.hivetracks.com/mobile

The reason it is https:// is that you need to log into your account, otherwise you need to create one.


----------



## nobull56 (Mar 30, 2013)

Just signed up for Hive Tracks. No internet service in bee yard, so a App on hand held would be nice cause the Wi-Fi will not reach. Or a Cell Site where-ever I want to move my bees!


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I was looking at Hive tracks today...they seemed to have both mobile access and a to do list...perhaps they recently updated the program


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

okbees said:


> Hivetracks is what I currently use. ... The biggest thing hivetracks does not have, and beetight does have...is a To Do list option for the hive/beeyard for your next visit so you don't miss anything.


I may be misunderstanding you ...but Hivetracks does have a ToDo list you can make. The task can be general or specific to a yard or to a hive ...I use it and find it useful.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I contacted the Hive tracks folks when having trouble with it. They are happy to take, and implement suggestions. Let them know what you are looking for
Just checked the global for the city I am in. Only found 1 other listed, mine was in the neighbours yard even though I entered our address


----------

